# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Pulau Ubin of Singapore

## kuching

I love Pulau Ubin so much!!!! It is one of the most beautiful islands in Singapore!!!


Chek Jawa of Pulau Ubin:

Pix 1





Pix 2





Pix 3





Pix 4





Pix 5

----------


## kuching

Pix 6: Used to be a British bungalow, but now it's a visitor centre.





Pix 7





Pix 8





Pix 9





Pix 10: fern sea grass (_Halophila spinulosa_)

----------


## kuching

Pix 11: fern sea grass (_Halophila spinulosa_)





Pix 12: Sea shell (_Mactra mera_) & the sea weed (_Ulva reticulata_)




Pix 13: Dead sea shell (buried)- _Perna viridis_




Pix 14: Katydid

----------


## rwalker

Nice pictures of Pulau Ubin you have there  :Well done: 
I went there once, about 2 months ago, but was during hide tide and at noon time. I guess it is hardly the ideal time to appreciate the beauty of Ubin  :Sad: . 

Thanks for sharing these wonderful photos.

----------


## budak

glad you had a good time looking around.... sorry wasn't in town when you came!

the Halophila seagrasses are marine flowering plants in the same family as Elodea, Blyxa and Vallisneria. As shown on this site, they come in many shapes and sizes, one even looking like a tiny crypt. But most seagrass meadows around Singapore are gone now, due to dredging and land reclamation.

There's a huge amount of stuff to see and do at Ubin if you don't go expecting it to be like a theme park or zoo (once I heard someone say 'but we can see this at the zoo leh' when he saw a hornbill there). Cycling, fresh seafood, trail walking, photographing (birds, butts, macro, kampung life, temples, quarries scene), angling, the boardwalk at Chek Jawa, the Sensory Trail etc... It costs just $2 each way by bumboat from the ferry terminal at Changi Village to get there. Those who can cycle should join the free Pedal Ubin guided tours of the island which shows many areas and features you won't find in guidebooks. 

http://pedalubin.rafflesmuseum.net/
http://toddycats.wordpress.com/2008/...01-march-2008/
http://toddycats.wordpress.com/2008/...st-march-2008/

More info here:
http://www.wildsingapore.com/ubin/
http://www.nparks.gov.sg/park38_1.asp
http://www.nparks.gov.sg/park38_7.asp

Chek Jawa, which Mike visited, is at the eastern tip of Ubin. You can either cycle there or pool together to hire a white van (the drivers are former villagers who stayed near Chek Jawa before they were evicted) to take you there and back. As Mike's photos show, there's an informative visitor centre there, and a boardwalk that lets you see much marine and bird life, especially when the tide is low. To go down to the shore itself, you have to sign up for the regular guided walks run by NParks. But every last Sunday of each month, there's also a free guided tour of the boardwalk run by volunteer groups, which you can join without registering beforehand.

----------


## kuching

> Nice pictures of Pulau Ubin you have there 
> I went there once, about 2 months ago, but was during hide tide and at noon time. I guess it is hardly the ideal time to appreciate the beauty of Ubin . 
> 
> Thanks for sharing these wonderful photos.



Welcome....next time u should go there during low tide. :Smile:

----------


## kuching

> glad you had a good time looking around.... sorry wasn't in town when you came!
> 
> the Halophila seagrasses are marine flowering plants in the same family as Elodea, Blyxa and Vallisneria. As shown on this site, they come in many shapes and sizes, one even looking like a tiny crypt. But most seagrass meadows around Singapore are gone now, due to dredging and land reclamation.
> 
> There's a huge amount of stuff to see and do at Ubin if you don't go expecting it to be like a theme park or zoo (once I heard someone say 'but we can see this at the zoo leh' when he saw a hornbill there). Cycling, fresh seafood, trail walking, photographing (birds, butts, macro, kampung life, temples, quarries scene), angling, the boardwalk at Chek Jawa, the Sensory Trail etc... It costs just $2 each way by bumboat from the ferry terminal at Changi Village to get there. Those who can cycle should join the free Pedal Ubin guided tours of the island which shows many areas and features you won't find in guidebooks. 
> 
> http://pedalubin.rafflesmuseum.net/
> http://toddycats.wordpress.com/2008/...01-march-2008/
> http://toddycats.wordpress.com/2008/...st-march-2008/
> ...



Thanks Budak. Hope to see u next time. maybe u can bring me to some remote islands of Singapore next time to photograph coral & marine creatures. :Smile:

----------


## luenny

Wah, I stay Singapore for so long also haven't been to Chek Jawa. You lucky chap.

----------


## kuching

> Wah, I stay Singapore for so long also haven't been to Chek Jawa. You lucky chap.


Ha!ha! why don't go there this weekend with your family members? Nice place for hanging around! :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

> Wah, I stay Singapore for so long also haven't been to Chek Jawa. You lucky chap.


I though you have team building at pulau ubin before

----------


## Aquaculture

P. Ubin was like my second home during my Sec Sch days... geez, it really look different from a photographer's vision. Really stunning.  :Shocked:

----------


## luenny

Yeah, team building at P. Ubin but never go to Chek Jawa. Maybe we should organize a trip there.

----------


## ranmasatome

Mike.. you were in singapore???

----------


## Shadow

> Yeah, team building at P. Ubin but never go to Chek Jawa. Maybe we should organize a trip there.


sure, will join if time permitted  :Grin:

----------


## kuching

> Mike.. you were in singapore???



Yup, few weeks ago. :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

hiya... next time tell us mah!!!

----------


## celticfish

Yes Michael tell us next time you're here lah.  :Grin: 

A little OT here, but how about an AQ goes to chek jawa field trip guys?
Michael's photos have inspired me.

----------


## luenny

That's a good suggestion. AQ goes chek jawa. Count me in.

----------


## Shadow

count me in as well  :Grin:

----------


## budak

Chek Jawa has a landward side (coastal forest and mangrove) where there's plenty of photo-opps for macro and birders. Eagles, sharmas, hornbills, bulbuls, loads of spiders, dragonflies, butterflies, bugs etc.... 

the marine side is only exposed during low tide. that's when many wading birds (herons, egrets) will come down to hunt and you can easily see animals in the shallow water or on the mud itself (e.g. hundreds of fiddler crabs). but to get the most out of this, you should time your arrival about an hour or two before the low tide of the day. See the NEA's tide table http://app.nea.gov.sg/cms/htdocs/article.asp?pid=2293 This time of the year, the low tide's usually in the late morning.

----------


## kuching

Yup, must go there duting low tide. And, don't forget to try the seafood there.... I love Pulau Ubin! Hope I can go back there next year.

----------

